# Malayo kasi bahay namin at saka problema na ang masasakyan pag gabi na..



## Seb_K

Hey,

One of my friends said this to me --- "malayo kasi bahay namin at saka problema na ang masasakyan pag gabi na.."

May I know what does it mean?

Salamat!


----------



## Scherle

Seb_K said:


> Hey,
> 
> One of my friends said this to me --- "malayo kasi bahay namin at saka problema na ang masasakyan pag gabi na.."
> 
> May I know what does it mean?
> 
> Salamat!


 
Our house is far and onething more,transportation is a problem when it is late.

Honestly, I had a hard time translating the  transportation part. I hope it helps.


----------



## blue_jewel

My attempt: *Our house is far and transportation is a problem during night time. *

hehe


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, okay. 

Thanks for the translation!


----------

